# Geeks and Nerds



## Albino_taters (Aug 16, 2010)

So I'm new to the boards and I really wanted to get to know people so I figured I post a random question. You know...to...get to know people...anyways. 
-So what is the nerdiest/geekiest thing about you?
-Also, what do you geek out to? What I mean is, when you see/hear/smell something you just get all googly eyed and start "geeking out".


----------



## Esther (Aug 16, 2010)

Haha. Everyone's got a little geek in 'em.
The nerdiest thing about me is probably that I spend a lot of time gaming. RPGs in particular. Pokemon is probably the worst one in my repertoire... seriously a huge guilty pleasure.
I also tend to geek out in record stores and book stores.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 16, 2010)

Zombies.


If anything Ghostbusters crosses my path I go all 5 year old. Ive seen both movies over 1000 times no joke. I saw a backpack the other day made to look like a proton pack and I was giddy as a school girl.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh my... Harry Potter, Marvel Comics (X-men and Spiderman particularly), Star Trek, sci-fi theme short stories, zombies, catwoman, really obscure graphic novels, Avatar (James Cameron movie), Avatar (cartoon), Disney and Pixar films, Harry Potter, HitchHiker's guide to the Galaxy...

*Nerdgasm*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Avatar (cartoon)
> 
> *Nerdgasm*



YES. HECK YES. Love the entire thing.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a major music geek, particularly obscure indie pop music from the '80s and '90s. I have over 2,000 CDs, including a lot of rare, out-of-print singles and EPs, and obscure label releases.

I've read all the Harry Potter novels and have seen all the movies several times over. I used to be friends with a group of people who would attend midnight showings for every Harry Potter opening weekend, and I will admit to owning a "Mrs. Severus Snape" t-shirt.

As _bionic_eggplant_ wrote, I'm also a Pixar and anime fan, particularly Hayao Miyazaki. Favorites include Spirited Away, Princes Mononoke, and My Neighbor Totoro. I was also an avid reader of Douglas Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide series when I was in college, and read the original 3 books several times over. I'm also a major William Gibson geek and still hope to meet the guy one day at a book signing.


----------



## BR25 (Aug 16, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I've read all the Harry Potter novels and have seen all the movies several times over. I used to be friends with a group of people who would attend midnight showings for every Harry Potter opening weekend, and I will admit to owning a "Mrs. Severus Snape" t-shirt.



I was surprised how much I've enjoyed all the Harry Potter movies. I never read the books and didn't think much of the movies when I saw the trailers. I watched the first one and was hooked.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> YES. HECK YES. Love the entire thing.



Ditto.

I'm also a big 80s music nerd. I also geek out when I hear a sogn I can mash-up with another song.

And I have a full on geeksplosion in natural fresh food stores.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 16, 2010)

Doctor Who. dunno why =)

and good books! or at least good authors!


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd say playing tabletop Dungeons and Dragons is one of my geekiest moments. 
I also love playing other RPGs, and surfing the internet for the better part of a day. I'm pretty updated on internet memes. Anime addiction, too.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 16, 2010)

Naruto... nuff said...


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> Naruto... nuff said...



That show is like an addiction to the people I know that watch it. I, myself, haven't dared. It's just TOO LONG. Everytime one of my friends gets excited for a new episode, I can't help but think "WHEN WILL IT END?!"

My conclusion has been never.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> Naruto... nuff said...



Hahaha, I used to be HUGE anime/manga freak. Naruto, Neon Genesis Evangelion, anything by CLAMP...

Oh, and I have the theme songs from Sailor Moon and Inuyasha carved into the back of my brain.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I used to be HUGE anime/manga freak. Naruto, Neon Genesis Evangelion, anything by CLAMP...
> 
> Oh, and I have the theme songs from Sailor Moon and Inuyasha carved into the back of my brain.



Aaah, I adored the theme songs to Inuyasha so much I had to download them. 
CLAMP animes are good too- I've only watched a few of them though.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh my... Harry Potter, Marvel Comics (X-men and Spiderman particularly), Star Trek, sci-fi theme short stories, zombies, catwoman, really obscure graphic novels, Avatar (James Cameron movie), Avatar (cartoon), Disney and Pixar films, Harry Potter, HitchHiker's guide to the Galaxy...
> 
> *Nerdgasm*



AVATAR 

my nerd just came. Fucking love the cartoon. And fuck M. Night for that abortion of a movie.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 16, 2010)

I enjoy pen and paper RPGs, computer games, and shoegaze music.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 16, 2010)

Horror movie nerd; I'm pretty much an encyclopedia. More of a David Cronenberg type than a slasher fan.

I geek out for Tom Waits. The guy could read a phone book while hitting a washtub with a hoe and I would just sit there with a big blissed out grin on my face. 

Final Fantasy games rule my life for a month every three years or so.


----------



## Melian (Aug 16, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> So what is the nerdiest/geekiest thing about you?



This.........


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 16, 2010)

That's some dedication (and nice ink).


----------



## Melian (Aug 16, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> That's some dedication (and nice ink).



Thanks, man :happy:


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 17, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> -So what is the nerdiest/geekiest thing about you?
> -Also, what do you geek out to? What I mean is, when you see/hear/smell something you just get all googly eyed and start "geeking out".


Nerdiest would probably be that I play tabletop miniatures games like Warhammer Fantasy and Warmachine, including building and painting the models. I also do the pen and paper role playing - currently Dark Heresy and Rogue Trader.

My best geek out moments are probably with books. I love odd and rare books about random subjects from roughly the 1870-1925 period, basically the transition to modernism.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> AVATAR
> 
> my nerd just came. Fucking love the cartoon. And fuck M. Night for that abortion of a movie.



Here here. Fo sho.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 17, 2010)

Melian said:


> This.........



I've never been with a girl with ink, let alone badass ink.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

Anything that has flying Bison and Elemental martial arts has to be made of Epic Win.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG...where do I begin? I have over 5,000 comics books that say that I'm a pretty huge geek about them (Started out Marvel and DC, but I'm pretty sick of their shenanigans, and indie books have SO much to offer). Thing is my favorite character. I identify with him A LOT. He's gonna be inked on me at some point.

I watch AT LEAST 200 new movies a year. Repo! The Genetic Opera makes me *squee* with delight. Every year I do a Top 10 movie and individual award list that has been affectionately been dubbed "The Joshy's" by my friends.

I enjoy D&D. Played a little bit and enjoyed it thoroughly, and would love to do more.

I'm a LOST FREAK. As soon as I gather the money, I'm getting a DHARMA tat. Lost changed my life. Literally. Despite it being fictional, it made me believe in soul mates again. 

I have enough books to take up at least one whole wall of bookshelves in a big room.

I love musicals (the aforementioned Repo! is my favorite movie musical) my favorite stage musical is Rent. I've seen the national tour, and I shelled out the $20 to go see the final performance in my local movie theater when they did that. Idina Menzel is JUST shy of my top 5 celebrity crushes, she's #6...or #7, her and Amanda Palmer are always jockeying for that position.

I'm a Whedonite from the word go. Buffy, Firefly, Dollhouse, Dr. Horrible, I'm all in. I did NOT list Angel, because season 5 was the only redeeming quality of that show when Spike came into the fold. Otherwise, Angel is +50 pounds and some stripper dust shy of being Edward Cullen.

If I think of anything else, I'll add it. All this and my friend the other day said without any sarcasm or irony "You were home schooled and you like all that stuff? Why aren't you socially awkward?!?!"


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 17, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> -So what is the nerdiest/geekiest thing about you?
> -Also, what do you geek out to? What I mean is, when you see/hear/smell something you just get all googly eyed and start "geeking out".




-A huge video game nerd (RPG's and sports games)

-Whenever i hear music that is done acoustically makes me happy. like when i hear cover songs/remix's etc. hell i even love going to open mic nights just for the acoustic guitars.


----------



## gharet (Aug 17, 2010)

Melian said:


> This.........



Is that a chocobo and moogle I see?

I think that is the sexiest tattoo i have ever seen on a girl


----------



## Esther (Aug 17, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> I geek out for Tom Waits.



I can't rep you yet... but I love that you're into Tom Waits. Have you seen the Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus? I hated the movie itself, but Tom Waits as the Devil was a HUGE perk.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 17, 2010)

... fine. full disclosure:

from the time i was 12 until about a year ago i played one type of pen and paper rpg once a week. The worst (and probably most nerdly awesome was a naruto game)

i bought an mp3 player 3 years ago and the only thing that's ever been on there is audiobooks. World War Z has been on there since i bought it and i've probably listened to it 5 or 6 times.

ever since The Zombie Survival Handbook came out i've had a subtle fear of zombie invasion. I've actually drawn out and priced the ultimate Zombie survival house, complete with escape route and first post year survival plan... unfortunately it revolves around Bogalusa LA. 

I've read Every terry pratchett book and planned on naming my daughter Sam (after Sam Vimes) if she had been a boy.

I've read everything Neil Gaiman has ever written and, up until a week before she was born, had decided to name my daughter Coraline. 

I sometimes spend hours looking up the definitions and origins of words.

I logged like 300 hours on Final Fantasy 7...

I've logged like 500 hours on the Fallout Series...

I played wow for like three years and only managed to get one toon to lvl 80. but i did manage to make a guild with my name in it that had 200 members. after that i figured i couldn't do any better than that and quit, lol.

I read lots of comics but only collect Fables, Jack of Fables, The Boys and The Walking Dead right now...

aaaaaaaaand my computer speakers just died... not really geeky but lame none the less...


----------



## djudex (Aug 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> Have you seen the Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus? I hated the movie itself, but Tom Waits as the Devil was a HUGE perk.



I could only make it halfway through that movie and he's the only reason I watched it for that long.


----------



## Esther (Aug 17, 2010)

djudex said:


> I could only make it halfway through that movie and he's the only reason I watched it for that long.



Hahaha. I watched the whole thing unfortunately, but I'm totally with you on that one... if he wasn't in it, I wouldn't have gotten as far as I did.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> I've actually drawn out and priced the ultimate Zombie survival house, complete with escape route and first post year survival plan... unfortunately it revolves around Bogalusa LA.



Fail. I have a fully developed zombie survival plan in my head, and you're going the wrong way for survival, sir 



> I read lots of comics but only collect .... The Boys and The Walking Dead right now...



Good man.


----------



## bladenite78 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a weekly game of DnD running, Im a total min/maxer. Current Character is named Jonathan, is an aasimar and has his own church of followers for the oncoming war..which I drew and made blue prints for right down to how much money the book keepers get for doing their job..yeah.

I like comic books, dont collect any anymore, at one time had about 2k or so. A house fire kind of took a bite out of my collection though.

I'll read or watch just about anything no matter how crappy that has swords and sorcery in it, I wont say its good lol, I just will watch it most of the time.

I go to Ren Faire every year, dress up, and buy a different handmade mug 

I once had a girlfriend who when it came out purchased final fantasy 7 for me....when I came out of hiding I no longer had a girlfriend, pretty sad

Theres more but meh, thats enough


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

bladenite78 said:


> I drew and made blue prints for right down to how much money the book keepers get for doing their job..yeah.



........

:doh:


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 17, 2010)

i frequently enjoy long baths with a glass of wine, scented candle and a good book (my bath pillow is shaped like a flower but is awesomely comfortable.

i loath watching sports of any kind

i prefer the company of gay men to straight men and prefer gay bars to straight ones (i have a genetic inability to dance without my hands going over my head)

I watch Grey's Anatomy

No matter what the occasion, time, situation, or company if there's a mojito on the menu i will order it. 

needless to say most people just assume that i'm gay when they meet me but eventually figure out i'm just a dork, lol.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i frequently enjoy long baths with a glass of wine, scented candle and a good book (my bath pillow is shaped like a flower but is awesomely comfortable.
> 
> i loath watching sports of any kind
> 
> ...



Scrap Gay's Anatomy and I'll give you a high five.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 17, 2010)

Melian said:


> This.........



Not to be a creeper, but that's pretty amazing ink.


----------



## Tad (Aug 17, 2010)

Fundamentally Im a nerd, whether or not Im doing nerdy things at the time..and the nerdy will slip in. For example, I remember the first time I was down hill skiing somewhere that had the detachable-chair chairlift. I was with a couple of like minded folks, and by mid afternoon we finally noticed that we were the only ones getting on the chairs every time with our heads craned back to look at the mechanism as we figured out how the chairs were detached and attached.

In more stereotypically nerdy activities:
- Im a long time player of pen-and-paper role playing games (started as a kid, with Advanced Dungeons and Dragons back before all the rule books were even out for it, then moved on from there), although in recent years Ive mostly played them via email/e-groups. Im also actually running a campaign for my son in my favored rule set. 
- I read a number of comics all through my teens and early twenties, but eventually I gave them up for economic reasons. I still have a soft spot for certain X-Men and related characters, however. 
- Ive not played a ton of computer games, being no good at reflex or coordination based games, but in recent years there have been more and more games that are based more on longer term strategy, and Ive really enjoyed the few that Ive gotten immersed in..and this year I got assimilated into World of Warcraft (and Im also enough of a nerd to assume youll get the assimilated reference and understand why it applies to WOW). 
- Also a life long reader of science fiction and fantasy, although old enough to mutter about the lack of new hard science fiction and about the derivative nature of much modern fantasy writing. 
- Oh, and my son infected me with Pokemon (Ive bred Lapras to release them into the wild to help re-build the population). Although Ive only played as far as the GBA games (was waiting for my son to finish up with Pearl and transfer what he wanted to Diamond, so I could have it.but I cross-infected him with StarCraft, and he lost his enthusiasm for Pokemon and still hasnt taken on the elite four in Pearl. I should start looking to see if I can find a cheap used cartridge)

As for what gives me a nerd rush? Probably still walking into a classic gaming store, with shelves and racks and bins of role playing games and rule setsso many ideas and experiences just waiting to be enjoyed! Although settling in to browse a book store with a well stocked science fiction and fantasy section is pretty close too, as there is that thrill of knowing you just might find a new, awesome, book. Then again, I love diving into a new, complex, computer game, where I know Im going to get to plan out long lasting strategies to grow/train/gather..


----------



## bladenite78 (Aug 17, 2010)

Melian said:


> This.........



I think its kinda sad that Im looking at an absolutley beautiful woman with this majestic masterpiece of modern gaming painstakingly printed using her lovely skin as canvas and my first thought was "those look like Ivalice Chocobos rather than from the first few games"....I then did think wow, how hot that woman is


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Fail. I have a fully developed zombie survival plan in my head, and you're going the wrong way for survival, sir
> 
> 
> 
> Good man.



oh no sir. Bogolusa has a large enough population to provide all of the necessary amenities but a small and widespread enough population to ensure a non-overwhelming initial assault. River front property is very inexpensive (due to infrequent flooding) and houses built on pylons ten to twenty feet above ground are also common (due to infrequent flooding). River access allows for egress in the event of overwhelming assault with safety available at one of the dozens of off-shore oil rigs dotting the louisiana coast. Inhospitable terrain would hinder zombie movement initially and the sub-tropical weather would help to degrade those zombies inhabiting the area faster than other climate zones.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 17, 2010)

and the clever use of landscaping and water features can be used to funnel zombies into designated kill zones. And in Louisiana it is legal to own and purchase automatic weaponry (not my first choice in most situations but probably ideal when firing on a mass from an elevated angle).


----------



## Melian (Aug 17, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not to be a creeper, but that's pretty amazing ink.



 



bladenite78 said:


> I think its kinda sad that Im looking at an absolutley beautiful woman with this majestic masterpiece of modern gaming painstakingly printed using her lovely skin as canvas and my first thought was "those look like Ivalice Chocobos rather than from the first few games"....I then did think wow, how hot that woman is



The one is based on the Ivalice chocobo (the most attractive design...I didn't exactly want a pixelated one....), and the armoured one is adapted from a variety of armours from past games. If you notice, Mog is also part of the backpiece - FFVI is my all-time favourite. Actually, I liked all the games until VII, loved Tactics, hated VIII and IX, tolerated X, didn't play XI, moderately enjoyed XII and hated XIII with a fiery passion....so the choice of Ivalice chocobos was purely aesthetic.

The other characters are from Earthbound, Chronotrigger, Bioshock I and II, and there's a Sonic on my right arm.

ETA: well shit, how could I forget....I just got that metroid in the centre inked. It went behind an old symbol of Luthien, and under some Feanorian Tengwar script.


----------



## bladenite78 (Aug 17, 2010)

The one is based on the Ivalice chocobo (the most attractive design...I didn't exactly want a pixelated one....), and the armoured one is adapted from a variety of armours from past games. If you notice, Mog is also part of the backpiece - FFVI is my all-time favourite. Actually, I liked all the games until VII, loved Tactics, hated VIII and IX, tolerated X, didn't play XI, moderately enjoyed XII and hated XIII with a fiery passion....so the choice of Ivalice chocobos was purely aesthetic.

The other characters are from Earthbound, Chronotrigger, Bioshock I and II, and there's a Sonic on my right arm.

ETA: well shit, how could I forget....I just got that metroid in the centre inked. It went behind an old symbol of Luthien, and under some Feanorian Tengwar script.[/QUOTE]

Now Ive come to realize how ubiquetous the spectrum of your attraction factor to geeks is...your kung fu is forimidable, I concede I think you're pretty damn awesome.

Vi was my favorite too, what was your "main" crew? I always had Locke, Setzer, Terra and Gogo


----------



## Melian (Aug 17, 2010)

bladenite78 said:


> Now Ive come to realize how ubiquetous the spectrum of your attraction factor to geeks is...your kung fu is forimidable, I concede I think you're pretty damn awesome.
> 
> Vi was my favorite too, what was your "main" crew? I always had Locke, Setzer, Terra and Gogo



We are as different as can be, party-wise. My main party was Sabin, Edgar, Mog and Shadow (when available, and yeah, I always waited for him at the end!). Kefka was seriously my hero.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> I can't rep you yet... but I love that you're into Tom Waits. Have you seen the Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus? I hated the movie itself, but Tom Waits as the Devil was a HUGE perk.



Big Tom Waits fan, too. He always seems to play the same kind of characters in movies, some kind of devilish trickster, but I'm ok with that. I could listen to him read the phone book. Nick Cave, too.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Nick Cave, too.



He's a bad seed, that one.


----------



## bladenite78 (Aug 17, 2010)

Melian said:


> We are as different as can be, party-wise. My main party was Sabin, Edgar, Mog and Shadow (when available, and yeah, I always waited for him at the end!). Kefka was seriously my hero.



Kefka is still my favorite villain of the series, Sephiroth be damned imo. Sabin and Edgar were up there for me as was Shade, I always waited for him too..I think because Im a completionist. I stopped playing FF at 8, it was like they got too caught up in their own hubris to realize it was as far away from what made the game an instant classic as they could get. Tactics was beautiful, the system and the story so elegant. Another series I have come to enjoy is the Ogre Battle Series, and was only taken to that series because of FF tactics really.


----------



## escapist (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm gonna have to say my Massive Star Wars Collection, including, but not limited to well over $1,000 in Lego's alone make me a geek. Oh well I guess I should add that I'm so cleche that I can speak Javascript as well as Klingon (and a bit of Japanese for watching Anime). I have my own server, vanity domain name, I love all things Robotech, and well I'm sure multiple degree's in Computer Science aren't improving my cool factor. At least I'm always on time to watch new episodes of Dr. Who.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

escapist said:


> I'm gonna have to say my Massive Star Wars Collection, including, but not limited to well over $1,000 in Lego's alone make me a geek. Oh well I guess I should add that I'm so cleche that I can speak Javascript as well as Klingon (and a bit of Japanese for watching Anime). I have my own server, vanity domain name, I love all things Robotech, and well I'm sure multiple degree's in Computer Science aren't improving my cool factor. At least I'm always on time to watch new episodes of Dr. Who.



Escapist.....watch this!

Blackstar Warrior


----------



## Bearsy (Aug 17, 2010)

I read textbooks for fun.


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 17, 2010)

My obsessive love for comic books, Doctor Who, cartoons, films, anime and video games.

I've been geeking out over The Brave and the Bold alot recently. Lots of awesome stuff happens in that cartoon.


----------



## DharmaDave (Aug 17, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> So I'm new to the boards and I really wanted to get to know people so I figured I post a random question. You know...to...get to know people...anyways.
> -So what is the nerdiest/geekiest thing about you?
> -Also, what do you geek out to? What I mean is, when you see/hear/smell something you just get all googly eyed and start "geeking out".



That's a pretty tough question. Maybe everything.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 17, 2010)

Three things I would consider I love to the point of geekiness....

*1*. I'm a huge music obsessive. My CD collection is all in alphabetical order by artist first, and in chronological order second. I prize my Nirvana "With The Lights Out" boxset with my life that I paid to have imported from the U.S, as well as my few vinyl records. I'm currently collecting all the Beatles remasters, I want to discover what my favourite ab Four album is.

I also gig to live although I have cut back recently as I need to spend money on other things. I think I am going to lose my hearing early...

I love listening to my all my records in my collection, but I have such a huge thirst to listen to new music, find out lost gems of records and to hunt out artists to have the latest musical crush on. I also love music reccomendations that people thow at me. That is why I *heart* Spotify!

I listen to my ipod on the way to and from work, hum music in my lunch break, listen to records on my sofa to unwind and listen to iTunes/Spotify when I am doing housework.

*2* Cheese. Best foodstuff in the world. I have been to a cheese festival, and I collect cheese books. Thinking about cheese makes my mouth water!

*3* Fat men. Oh, had you had already guessed that one? 

Geeks rock :kiss2:

Bella xXx


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 17, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> My obsessive love for comic books, Doctor Who, cartoons, films, anime and video games.
> 
> I've been geeking out over The Brave and the Bold alot recently. Lots of awesome stuff happens in that cartoon.



I love Doctor Who too freakyfred and have been brought up in a household that has every story still exisiting on video and/or DVD. I love the old series and the new series.

Yes, I am the person who points at the TV screen and comments whenever a new DW story references an older story. Followed by everyone around me saying "Shut up, I just missed what he said" Ha ha 

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> oh no sir. Bogolusa has a large enough population to provide all of the necessary amenities but a small and widespread enough population to ensure a non-overwhelming initial assault. River front property is very inexpensive (due to infrequent flooding) and houses built on pylons ten to twenty feet above ground are also common (due to infrequent flooding). River access allows for egress in the event of overwhelming assault with safety available at one of the dozens of off-shore oil rigs dotting the louisiana coast. Inhospitable terrain would hinder zombie movement initially and the sub-tropical weather would help to degrade those zombies inhabiting the area faster than other climate zones.



I can't believe you'd go south after reading/listening to World War Z. The OBVIOUS solution is go north. WAY north. *Sigh*...I can't believe I'm divulging my plan.

If you go just around the arctic circle (where there are established towns, so it's not like you'd be blazing any trails) zombies have no working circulatory system, and as seen in WWZ, they freeze solid as soon as it drops below 32 degrees. Set up a perimeter, wait til they freeze, go out and chop their heads off in case they do thaw. There's also hunting up there for survival.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> I love Doctor Who too freakyfred and have been brought up in a household that has every story still exisiting on video and/or DVD. I love the old series and the new series.
> 
> Yes, I am the person who points at the TV screen and comments whenever a new DW story references an older story. Followed by everyone around me saying "Shut up, I just missed what he said" Ha ha
> 
> Bella :kiss2:



Hit me up if you ever fancy a bit of a mini tour of recent Dr Who locations.... the Great British cheese festival is also getting held at the castle at the end of September.


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 17, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> I love Doctor Who too freakyfred and have been brought up in a household that has every story still exisiting on video and/or DVD. I love the old series and the new series.
> 
> Yes, I am the person who points at the TV screen and comments whenever a new DW story references an older story. Followed by everyone around me saying "Shut up, I just missed what he said" Ha ha
> 
> Bella :kiss2:



Haha I do that occasionally too. I also debate with my brother about what villains are gonna show up next and whatever. 

I read the Tardis wiki religiously. Love learning new things about the show. The christmas special can't come soon enough


----------



## Paquito (Aug 17, 2010)

I read wikias for fun.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 17, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> zombies have no working circulatory system, and as seen in WWZ, they freeze solid as soon as it drops below 32 degrees.



THIS is what I'm going to tell people next winter when it gets that cold. "Don't complain, at least we're zombie-proof now!"


----------



## Creepy (Aug 17, 2010)

Let's see: I'm a fat, longhaired sysadmin into metal and wrestling.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> I can't rep you yet... but I love that you're into Tom Waits. Have you seen the Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus? I hated the movie itself, but Tom Waits as the Devil was a HUGE perk.



Oh yeah. The only thing better than Tom Waits is Tom Waits as the devil!


----------



## Albino_taters (Aug 17, 2010)

These are all really cool responses and I'm honesly surprised there so many fans of anime. I suppose that I should respond to my own question.
-I guess the geekiest thing about me is that I have a health 'obsetion' with anime. Started way back in high school and just continued from there. Although my all time favorite is FLCL, with Naruto a close second. Also I just started getting into comics, Scott Pilgrim being my new found love.
-I geek out to bacon. Just the smell and the sound of sizzling will make me drop everything, as if it were a bad habbit.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 18, 2010)

Melian said:


> This.........



*ok....now which part is NEW lolol...i know i have seen a good bit of this before....*


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a Roborovski hamster called Mr. Studdles (and I'm jonesing for a Flemish Giant rabbit) and I still collect comic books.


----------



## Melian (Aug 18, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ok....now which part is NEW lolol...i know i have seen a good bit of this before....*



Heh....the new part is the metroid (alien jellyfish-looking thing with fangs) in the centre. The circle was already there, so the metroid was placed in the background. I was going to post before and after pics, but was too lazy to look for the "before."


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> He's a bad seed, that one.



Heh. Also a Grinderman. Which is why I must...I just cannot help but share this:







How can you not love the leopard print knickers?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know if I should admit this here, but I just love to write posts on forums on the Internet. If that's not geeky, I don't know what is!


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 18, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I can't believe you'd go south after reading/listening to World War Z. The OBVIOUS solution is go north. WAY north. *Sigh*...I can't believe I'm divulging my plan.
> 
> If you go just around the arctic circle (where there are established towns, so it's not like you'd be blazing any trails) zombies have no working circulatory system, and as seen in WWZ, they freeze solid as soon as it drops below 32 degrees. Set up a perimeter, wait til they freeze, go out and chop their heads off in case they do thaw. There's also hunting up there for survival.



all of those towns up in the arctic circle depend on imported food/fuel/clothing/etc. when the zombies invade and everyone starts heading north, what limited supplies there are will run out preeeeeeeeetty quick. And if i've learned one thing from watching the Alaska Experiment it's that hunting in the cold sucks. but seriously, these were reasonably healthy people with all of the tools and guidance they needed to survive and barely managed. 

meanwhile, i'll be kicking it on an offshore drilling platform. sure, i might have to fend off the occasional pirate attack but at least i'll be warm while doing it


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

Since I've confirmed it on another thread, I'll go ahead and say it:

TEEN TITANS, GO



Also, I *used* to practice Air/Water/Earth/Fire bender moves in my room. Only to have it pointed out by another kid in the neighborhood.

So naturally, I kicked his ass with some SUPERSWEETAIRBENDINGMOVESBITCH.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> all of those towns up in the arctic circle depend on imported food/fuel/clothing/etc. when the zombies invade and everyone starts heading north, what limited supplies there are will run out preeeeeeeeetty quick. And if i've learned one thing from watching the Alaska Experiment it's that hunting in the cold sucks. but seriously, these were reasonably healthy people with all of the tools and guidance they needed to survive and barely managed.
> 
> meanwhile, i'll be kicking it on an offshore drilling platform. sure, i might have to fend off the occasional pirate attack but at least i'll be warm while doing it



NOBODY's gonna think to go up north. Even YOU are going south. Everyone's gonna hole up in malls, and wal-marts, and whatever all the fuck else they see in movies and think is a good idea. I'd take 10 people with me, max. And I'd fight like a motherfucker for supplies. 

Offshore drilling platform? Where are YOU gonna get supplies? And you know zombies don't need to breathe...right? so, you're not safe out in the water.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 19, 2010)

I haven't read World War Z, though I want to, and I think it covers some of what I'm about to say, but in any case:

In regards to an outbreak even getting started:

A shambling bag of meat that has no self preservation is left with natural predators that can and will attack them. Only in the case of whatever it is makign the animals zombies too would that cause a problem, but otherwise, Zombies are very easy targets for wild animals and scavengers

The corps is dead. It is a corpse. It is subject to the elements with no self preservation instinct. It is going to rot away and begin to fall apart and become useless very quickly. In the instance of heat, this process speeds up.

Following that line of logic, zombies also will be unable to maintain themselves from average wear. If they break something, it's broken, and eventually they'll be limited to just crawling until they work their hands and arms off. They just don't stop, and that will eventually stop them.

In the instance of cold, as ronin mentions, they will just freeze. No problems there. Plus their flesh will suffer freezer burn int he long run which is the complete destruction of them at a cellular level.

A zombie outbreak itself wouldn't spread quickly. Movies like that typically occur in either isolated locations or after the zombie party is already in full swing. And in case of one that spreads only through fluid infection like biting or blood, it is an inefficent and much more easily noticed way of infection. It makes a quarantine very easy and specifically the air force would be able to handle such a thing easily (the air force is never properly addressed in such instances)

Heck, get one tank and the zombies can't do anything to it. They can't get in it and they can't stop it even by shear numbers. And even if they do, that's two or three guys max zombiefied.

Frankly, once a zombie apocalypse is occuring, your plans my be up for debate, but the possibility of it even becoming anything more than an isolated incident is almost laughable if it were to occur.


----------



## deadlysyndrome (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh goodness, this would end up being my first post...

I'm obnoxious when it comes to being a music geek. I hoard it almost, any genre, as long as it's good.
I collect comics, figures and all of that sort of stuff, and not to mention go to comic conventions regularly. And to top that off- my life goal is to work for Marvel.
I own more Star Wars and Marvel shirts than any girl should be allowed to own, and I watch sci-fi movies like they're my drug.
It's kind of sad, really...

But on the topic of zombies (while I'm sitting here in a Marvel Zombies shirt, hell yes.)-
I can't be the only person here who's excited for The Walking Dead on AMC, am I?


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

deadlysyndrome said:


> Oh goodness, this would end up being my first post...
> 
> I'm obnoxious when it comes to being a music geek. I hoard it almost, any genre, as long as it's good.
> I collect comics, figures and all of that sort of stuff, and not to mention go to comic conventions regularly. And to top that off- my life goal is to work for Marvel.
> ...



First off....Marry me?

Second....I'm OBSESSED with Walking Dead, I've been following the development of the TV show obsessively, always searching for new info. It's going to kick ass!


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

deadlysyndrome said:


> Oh goodness, this would end up being my first post...
> 
> I'm obnoxious when it comes to being a music geek. I hoard it almost, any genre, as long as it's good.
> I collect comics, figures and all of that sort of stuff, and not to mention go to comic conventions regularly. And to top that off- my life goal is to work for Marvel.
> ...



wait... are we talking Robert Kirkman's comic book series The Walking Dead? because if AMC made a series out of Kirkman's Walking Dead i just might have to forgo watching anything else to make sure i have a suitably cleansed palate... so when is this supposed to be happening?


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

And Will: We're going off of the Max Brooks Canon here, and yes it does answer or at least address some of your points.

Ronin: Drilling platforms are stocked with supplies enough for a small army for like 6 months.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> wait... are we talking Robert Kirkman's comic book series The Walking Dead? because if AMC made a series out of Kirkman's Walking Dead i just might have to forgo watching anything else to make sure i have a suitably cleansed palate... so when is this supposed to be happening?



Wait...you seriously didn't know? Yeah dude. Starts in October. First season's only gonna 6 episodes. Frank Darabont directed the pilot, and is exec producing the whole shebang. 

Feast your eyes: http://blogs.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/



FishCharming said:


> Ronin: Drilling platforms are stocked with supplies enough for a small army for like 6 months.



And you seriously don't think that a town in the north wouldn't have supplies AND hunting supplies for 10 people (that's the max I'd take). Plus, once again. You're not safe out at sea. They're on platforms yeah, but who the hell knows what'd happen.


----------



## Albino_taters (Aug 19, 2010)

never heard of walking dead, what's it about?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> never heard of walking dead, what's it about?



Dead People walking.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> never heard of walking dead, what's it about?



It's an EXTREMELY well written comic about a group of survivor's during the zombie apocalypse.

Just won the Eisner for best continuing series this year.


----------



## Albino_taters (Aug 19, 2010)

sounds like an infomercial....Rule Number 1: Cardio


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> sounds like an infomercial....Rule Number 1: Cardio



No rules, no tongue in cheek. Serious, real, human.

Sounds like an informercial? Oh well, I'm a huge fan of it. I have every issue.


----------



## Albino_taters (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> No rules, no tongue in cheek. Serious, real, human.
> 
> Sounds like an informercial? Oh well, I'm a huge fan of it. I have every issue.



That was actually meant for Sasquatch's comment, your description makes it sounds quite it bit more interesting.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> That was actually meant for Sasquatch's comment, your description makes it sounds quite it bit more interesting.



Ohhhh, ok. Cool then


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG!!! I had no idea!! I just looked at the cast gallery, they did an awesome job! ohhhhhh i can't wait! 

i only collect the trade paperbacks, and i still need to pick up 11 and 12 but it's one of the best series being written right now!


----------



## deadlysyndrome (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> First off....Marry me?
> 
> Second....I'm OBSESSED with Walking Dead, I've been following the development of the TV show obsessively, always searching for new info. It's going to kick ass!



Gladly. ;D



FishCharming said:


> OMG!!! I had no idea!! I just looked at the cast gallery, they did an awesome job! ohhhhhh i can't wait!
> 
> i only collect the trade paperbacks, and i still need to pick up 11 and 12 but it's one of the best series being written right now!



I was so scared about the casting at first, but after seeing all of the pictures, I'm realizing I should never have worried in the first place.
The makeup on the zombies looks so amazing too. I just can't wait.


----------



## Prem0 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is the first I have heard of the Walking Dead, now I must buy the Omnibus. I am currently reading the Aliens Omnibus so it will be a bit.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

deadlysyndrome said:


> Gladly. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you all inspired me to blow off my plans of a day filled with automotive repair to go and catch up on my lapsed comic indulgence. To do: Pick up the walking dead vols. 11 and 12, The boys vols. 4 5 and 6. and Jack of fables vol 7. annnnnnd maybe a bottle of sangria to wash it all down :wubu:


----------



## deadlysyndrome (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds like an amazing day to me!


----------



## djudex (Aug 20, 2010)

I figured it melded the two most talked about topics in here so what the heck.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 20, 2010)

djudex said:


> I figured it melded the two most talked about topics in here so what the heck.



Bravo sir, bravo.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 20, 2010)

djudex said:


> I figured it melded the two most talked about topics in here so what the heck.



Picachew? nom nom nom :eat1:


----------



## Esther (Aug 20, 2010)

djudex said:


> I figured it melded the two most talked about topics in here so what the heck.




Hahaha! Wonderful. You sir, are the best.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 20, 2010)

djudex said:


> I figured it melded the two most talked about topics in here so what the heck.



You win one internetz.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't believe I'm so late to the party. Any chips left? 

How am I geeky? Let me count the ways...

Tabletop RPG player/GM/collector. (Just looking around my room: D&D (3.0, 3.5, 4.0), Ironclaw, Orpheus, Children of the Sun (obscure indie game), Call of Cthulhu (latest edition).)

Currently GM a Monte Cook's World of Darkness game on Thursdays. (It's been slow; one player's going back to school for adult education.)

Member of Furry Fandom for over ten years now as Wanderer Werewolf. (Yeah, the avatar didn't give you a clue, did it?  )

First computer was a Commodore 64, complete with tape drive and 1541 5.25" floppy drive (and the official monitor).

Theater geek (acting, makeup, set design, set building).

History geek (historical architecture, clothing, cookery, crafts).

Retired comic book geek (retired since they decided to make Superman "realistic").

I may not be the biggest geek on the board, but it's not for lack of trying.


----------



## Mortx (Aug 23, 2010)

I geek out over Dr.Who, Blade Runner, The Thing. Also getting Caribou Coffee gift cards.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 23, 2010)

*SO i totally ignored this thread...by the title alone....except that Melian told me she posted her newest extension of her TAT here..

IC that I don't know anything you are talking about and FEEL LIKE A GEEK NOW  

DOES being an avid cross-stitcher make me a NERD/GEEK now...?

I was at a meeting last week in Harley shirt cross-stitching my heart out...and shared something...and then called on a really cute NEW young girl...who thanked me for sharing...cause she THOUGHT I WAS A TOTAL GEEK, until I opened my mouth ....

*


----------



## warwagon86 (Aug 26, 2010)

i am a tinker (leave the irish jokes at the door people lol)

i love to fix things or at least try - anything electronic i try to fix if it goes wrong. i fixed an xbox i bought for $25 and i got an iphone 3gs for free which i have just ordered a new screen and screws and bracket for which costs like $30 but the phones worth way more than that

as for geeking out it has to be anything gadgety or games. for instace the new fifa soccer game comes out in 1 month and i intend to be at the store at midnight on opening eve!!!


----------



## tekkers (Aug 26, 2010)

well when i was younger i was into manga and red dwarf and would sit and watch them for hours but now im more of a gamer but im cutting back on time playing games as i used to spend 6-8 hours playing a day but now ill play for maybe 2-3 hours a week.

i guess everyone has their own geeky side to them.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 26, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> i am a tinker (leave the irish jokes at the door people lol)



Why, you dirty little 'tinker.


----------



## deanbpm (Aug 26, 2010)

I am a geek but geek is cool these days 

I read a few comics, mainly Judge Dredd and various indie titles. I think my fave of all time has got to be David Boring by Daniel Clowes.

I do a lot of gaming on Xbox Live and my prized possession- my NES.

I am have a very good general knowledge and spend a lot of my time just learning about stuff. Like I will be watching TV and an advert will come on for soap powder and I will think to myself I do not know that much about soap powder so I will be straight on Wikipedia reading up about it.

I am a big movie fan, everything from 1940's romance to Italian Horror.

I read one or two books a week. My favourite authors are George Orwell and Charles Bukowski.

I am a big music geek. I have a really eclectic taste and DJ regularly playing soul, funk, jazz-fusion and alt-disco.

I brew my own beer and wines.

I like filling my flat with Objets d&#8242;art.


----------



## warwagon86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Why, you dirty little 'tinker.



hahahahahaha


----------



## Venom (Aug 26, 2010)

I love zombies, like its probably an unhealthy obsession of mine. I have multiple zombie plans and almost got a different apartment than my current one that was $200 more a month just because it was more zombie proof (I have a wall of windows, but I know how to unbolt the staircase to my apartment that leads up to that area) At christmas time when I make gingerbread houses they pretty much always end up being attacked by zombie gingerbread men. 
I tend to usually watch the syfy channel I love nearly all (non reality) shows on there, especially the movies. B movies are the greatest thing ever I love when they are so bad that they end up being amazing.
I play video games probably too much, I even got a ipod touch so that I can play call of duty and sonic at work.
Star trek is amazing, I even dated a guy where I would talk dirty to him in klingon and growl too.


----------



## deanbpm (Aug 26, 2010)

Me and my brother also have ridiculous zombie obsessions. He moved in a new place at the weekend and the first thing he showed me was his new zombie plan. It does actually have a really cool roof which can be accessed through one of the upstairs windows that would be ideal for growing crops to sustain us through a prolonged zombie siege.


----------



## Fat Molly (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm an academic. That's pretty geeky.  Plus Harry Potter fanfiction.


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been playing Dungeons and Dragons for the past 8 years. I even gave a 20 minute presentation on how it can be used as theurgic ritual in my Neo-Platonism class. 

I get super geeky with people about it, and have been known to have hours long conversations about it. I nerdgasm a bit too much when it comes to DnD.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 27, 2010)

GentleSavage said:


> I've been playing Dungeons and Dragons for the past 8 years. I even gave a 20 minute presentation on how it can be used as theurgic ritual in my Neo-Platonism class.
> 
> I get super geeky with people about it, and have been known to have hours long conversations about it. I nerdgasm a bit too much when it comes to DnD.



I love DnD- I already joined my school's role-playing game club. I've dutifully picked out a gorgeous new set of dice in preparation 

Though, video game RPGs based on DnD are also good- Neverwinter Nights comes to mind.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 27, 2010)

How did I miss a thread on geeks?

I got into role playing games at the tender age of 16, which means I've been playing RPGs for 30 years. I've been a computer geek for slightly less time, but not much. My first computer was a Commodore 64, for cripes sake! I also buy comic books. Green Lantern, Justice League and Justice Society are my favorite titles. DC kicks Marvel's ass! As for science fiction, I'm into Stargate, Star Trek, Star Wars, Babylon 5, Battlestar Galactica, Warehouse 13, and so on and on. Classic hard SF by the likes of Asimov, Ellison, and such. I also like history and geography.

Yep. I'm a geek.


----------



## Tad (Aug 27, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I love DnD- I already joined my school's role-playing game club.



Also tends to be a good place to meet BHM, from what I can remember....


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm an online gamer hard core and hang out with all the other geekies. I feel my geekiest when I tell a friend or coworker that I'm into it and try to explain why..:blush: I know all the gaming leet speak...its sad I know lol


----------



## Joe944 (Aug 27, 2010)

I doubt most of you can compare to my geekiness.  These days most of my focus goes towards science, math, computers with some video games tossed in.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 27, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> I doubt most of you can compare to my geekiness.  These days most of my focus goes towards science, math, computers with some video games tossed in.



oh my..ur BADASS!!!!!


----------



## djudex (Aug 27, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> I doubt most of you can compare to my geekiness.  These days most of my focus goes towards science, math, computers with some video games tossed in.



I don't know...my networking lab here at the office is pretty nerdtastic. In addition to the two servers, three laptops, two PCs, and various print RIPs and printers I have a poster of the OSI 7 layer model on my wall and a cardboard cutout of Wayne Gretzky in the corner watching over the place with his crazy eyes!

I also play WoW


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 27, 2010)

i'm currently nerding out over the origin and nature of the universe... 

nerding out might not be right, nerd-raging over is more accurate! i've been running around with my soapbox passing out cosmic blasphemies like the quantum philistine that i am!!!


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 27, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I love DnD- I already joined my school's role-playing game club. I've dutifully picked out a gorgeous new set of dice in preparation
> 
> Though, video game RPGs based on DnD are also good- Neverwinter Nights comes to mind.



It's refreshing to see a girl who plays DnD. My group has only had three females in it over the course of the past years, and I happened to be one of the only 2 straight men in our group. As much as I love my gay friends, it's always nice to have people you are attracted to show an interest in what you're doing. 

I used to have kick ass titanium dice, but I think they got lost when I moved to college. I miss them so much.


----------



## djudex (Aug 27, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i'm currently nerding out over the origin and nature of the universe...
> 
> nerding out might not be right, nerd-raging over is more accurate! i've been running around with my soapbox passing out cosmic blasphemies like the quantum philistine that i am!!!



You know what really bugs me? Gravitons. I can't even begin to describe how much the idea of gravity particles annoys me.


----------



## Tad (Aug 27, 2010)

djudex said:


> You know what really bugs me? Gravitons. I can't even begin to describe how much the idea of gravity particles annoys me.



This reminded me of a one of those 'my history of nerdism' stories. Years ago, in high school, I was taking part in a physics contest run by the university I wanted to attend (I also took part in math and chemistry contests.....this is the nerd thread, right?). It was multiple choice.

Near the end of the contest was a very simple question: "What is a phonon." From the structure of the word, it made sense that it would be a sound particle, and that was one of the options.

BUT, another one of the options was "a relayed telephone call."

The logical and no doubt correct answer, or the delicious play on words? I remember sitting there for a number of minutes, paralyzed by temptation. I honestly don't remember which one I finally marked down anymore.

PS. of course sound is not really a particle, but there are some applications where it is a convenient fiction to treat it as one. Particles are really just a polite fiction and mathematical convenience anyway.


----------



## anonbhm (Aug 29, 2010)

I love video games and anime.

I also love technology in general.

For some odd reason I also like watching international television. It's awesome being able to see what TV is like in other countries, lol.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 29, 2010)

I am a complete geek/nerd for professional wrestling & the 200+ dvds in my small little room are proof of that.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 29, 2010)

-I hold a master of science degree (in biology)

-I've worked in laboratories

-I play old school computer games from Sierra (King's Quest, Police Quest, Quest for Glory, and Willy Beamish)

Here is the biggest one..........


I WATCH STAR TREK THE NEXT GENERATION!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I WATCH STAR TREK THE NEXT GENERATION!!



 *swoon*


----------



## imfree (Aug 29, 2010)

I'mma Electronics, VLF, & Music geek.
I'm ADD and have a mind that makes
weird connections. Anything can 
trigger my mind to recall an old song,
then voilla!, I post another link to
an old song no one's ever heard of.

The Village Stompers-
Washington Square
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txYN_eTOrx0


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 1, 2010)

Tad said:


> This reminded me of a one of those 'my history of nerdism' stories. Years ago, in high school, I was taking part in a physics contest run by the university I wanted to attend (I also took part in math and chemistry contests.....this is the nerd thread, right?). It was multiple choice.
> 
> Near the end of the contest was a very simple question: "What is a phonon." From the structure of the word, it made sense that it would be a sound particle, and that was one of the options.
> 
> ...



Actually, phonons are quasiparticles related to lattice vibrations in crystal structures in solids. But that was probably too long, so they put down "sound particle".


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 1, 2010)

I was way too into video games in high school, buying japanese imports and vintage junk I could barely afford. Then college came, I felt I needed to de-geek myself and went cold turkey. I play new games but I'm done throwing money away on old stuff I never use.

I'm also a big movie guy. I went to school for film studies and am planning on grad school to become a film historian.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 1, 2010)

BeerMe said:


> I was way too into video games in high school, buying japanese imports and vintage junk I could barely afford. Then college came, I felt I needed to de-geek myself and went cold turkey. I play new games but I'm done throwing money away on old stuff I never use.
> 
> I'm also a big movie guy. I went to school for film studies and am planning on grad school to become a film historian.



Serious question: What does a film historian do and how do they get a job? That kind of blows my mind.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 1, 2010)

Venom said:


> I love zombies, like its probably an unhealthy obsession of mine. I have multiple zombie plans and almost got a different apartment than my current one that was $200 more a month just because it was more zombie proof (I have a wall of windows, but I know how to unbolt the staircase to my apartment that leads up to that area) At christmas time when I make gingerbread houses they pretty much always end up being attacked by zombie gingerbread men.
> I tend to usually watch the syfy channel I love nearly all (non reality) shows on there, especially the movies. B movies are the greatest thing ever I love when they are so bad that they end up being amazing.
> I play video games probably too much, I even got a ipod touch so that I can play call of duty and sonic at work.
> *Star trek is amazing, I even dated a guy where I would talk dirty to him in klingon and growl too*.



I think you win LOL


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 1, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Serious question: What does a film historian do and how do they get a job? That kind of blows my mind.



Teaching film history, curating, and writing. I'm just going to keep pretending it will be easy to find work once I have the degree.


----------



## imfree (Sep 1, 2010)

BeerMe said:


> Teaching film history, curating, and writing. I'm just going to keep pretending it will be easy to find work once I have the degree.



That sounds a lot like my dream job, Audio Restoration
Specialist, ripping files and processing audio from
old recordings for The National Archives.:happy:


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 2, 2010)

imfree said:


> That sounds a lot like my dream job, Audio Restoration
> Specialist, ripping files and processing audio from
> old recordings for The National Archives.:happy:



Someone has to do it


----------



## imfree (Sep 2, 2010)

Dibaby35 said:


> Someone has to do it



Thanks, hahaha, now that's a job this fat ole'
dawg could actually do, physically, if they
took me off disability. I went off oxygen about
2 months ago, after being on oxygen therapy
since Oct 2004.:bow:


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 2, 2010)

imfree said:


> Thanks, hahaha, now that's a job this fat ole'
> dawg could actually do, physically, if they
> took me off disability. I went off oxygen about
> 2 months ago, after being on oxygen therapy
> since Oct 2004.:bow:



Gratz! Glad life is looking up for you


----------



## 0nlnn (Sep 3, 2010)

I am a full time geek. I live and breathe for geeky things, they are what keep me going. :bow: All bow before the Geek :bow:


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 6, 2010)

On the highway to the Danger Zone: 

View attachment MeSteel.JPG


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, I own Steel Battalion too.


----------



## a bum (Jul 27, 2011)

* I play the Pokemon Trading Card Game competitively/ for fun . Once a week I meet weekly to different Pokemon Leagues in SoCal. (Pasadena, Norwalk, Lakewood etc) Awesome community

* I also play Magic the Gathering where I mainly play draft or sealed events. I plan on going Pro within a year

* Grew up watching anime and reading manga's. When it comes to anime I definitely prefer Japanese with English subtitles. The only series I tolerated in Dub were Dragon Ball Z, Yu Yu Hakusho, Full Metal Alchemist, Samurai Champloo and Cowboy Bebop. Other series I enjoy: Death Note, Hajime No Ippo, Love Hina (manga), Evangelion, FLCL and many more 

* I do enjoy watching adult swim shows like Robot Chicken, Children's, Hospital, Venture Brothers. Even cartoon network shows like Adventure time and Regular Show. I just realize I'm a fan this past weekend when I visited all their panels at Comic Con 

* Love playing final fantasy games with 6 being my favorite. FF5 was pretty close to being my top. Big fan of Street Fighter games

Plan on spiffing up my knowledge on Marvel other than just knowing Deadpool and Iron Man

Geez, I'm just getting geekier by the minute


----------



## MrBob (Jul 27, 2011)

What makes me geeky/nerdy?

I OCD on films and music. Did have over 800 dvds, then bluray came out and I've got about 80 of those. I stopped counting CD's 10 years ago but I've got a wide variety. My favourite CD? I've got an imported Manic Street Preachers Japanese issue CD single of La Tristesse Durera all because I wanted the B-side which I suppose is a bit nerdy. Also love Sci-fi and Cult TV shows. Consequently, loving Torchwood at the moment (Eve Myles and guns makes me weak-kneed). Also a big fan of Chuck. I've even got my own Nerd Herd coffee mug.

I'm also a bit of a computer and electronics nerd. Oh yeah and Computer Games. I can still remember how to complete The Secret of Monkey Island, no-one could match me at insult sword fighting.


----------



## ManBeef (Jul 28, 2011)

I love gaming it. Oh boy! I have a habit of taking things apart && re-wiring them or rebuilding them in different ways. I once made a usb lamp out of a buncha old led lights from some lame flashlights just so that I could vid-chat with the room lights out. I was too lazy to get up && turn them off at night. I am too afraid to watch horror movies at night because I get really freaked out. I slept with a night light on once && I was 25 dammit!!! My son && I buy Nerf && air soft guns then run around shooting invisible bad guys while yelling "THIS IS HOLLYWOOD BABY!!!" even though we live in L.A. We also play with G.I.Joes or lil green army men in the mud. Good times I say. I was into W.O.W for a while but then didn't want to keep paying for it. But I miss it. I'm sure there's other stuff... but I can't remember.


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 28, 2011)

Dungeons and Dragons is probably my most geeky thing.

But I also geek out to theatre a lot.

And Religion. Like when I figure out something super interesting about the Bible or whatever, I kind of geek out and tell all my friends.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 28, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> Dungeons and Dragons is probably my most geeky thing.
> 
> But I also geek out to theatre a lot.
> 
> And Religion. Like when I figure out something super interesting about the Bible or whatever, I kind of geek out and tell all my friends.



Gentlesavage I think I love you. :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 28, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Gentlesavage I think I love you. :wubu:



BACK OFF TWAT THAT'S MY MAN


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 28, 2011)

Paquito said:


> BACK OFF TWAT THAT'S MY MAN



Dude. We're in an open relationship. There's room for GentleSavage.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm a nerd in the sense that I can ramble about Star Wars, The Elder Scrolls, my favourite characters, World War II and the occult for hours on end and that I get squee-ish when I hear/read/see something new about a movie/game/whatever that I love.



In a sense, I'm the type of nerd-girl that is kind of know-it-all ish. A sort Hermione Granger.

Totally forgot: WEBCOMICS -flails-


----------



## Tad (Jul 28, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Totally forgot: WEBCOMICS -flails-



What are your favorites? (I'm always happy to find a good new web comic! :bow: )


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 28, 2011)

Tad said:


> What are your favorites? (I'm always happy to find a good new web comic! :bow: )



GIRLS WITH SLINGSHOTS.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 28, 2011)

Most likely you know them

CTrL+ALT+DEL (cad-online.com)
LFGcomic (lfgcomic.com)
TwoKinds (dunno the link to that)
Twolumps (twolumps.net)
Order of the stick (don't know the link of that, Giant in the Playground in any case)

-thinks and rbs chin-

VGcats.com

and there were countless others way back but I either lost track of them or they stopped updating. I miss wrting and reading. I should post some of my stories up here.


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm a history nerd! Any type of history will do for me as long as I can learn about it, I can't get enough of it! I also read fantasy/sci-fi religiously, my life is measured in the time between book releases .


----------



## Tad (Jul 28, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> GIRLS WITH SLINGSHOTS.



Yep, that is one of my two dailies.



SlightlyMorbid said:


> Most likely you know them
> 
> CTrL+ALT+DEL (cad-online.com)
> LFGcomic (lfgcomic.com)
> ...



My other daily is Something Positive (somethingpositive.net). Every week or two I catch up on Girl Genius (girlgeniusonline.com), and I go through patches of reading other ones.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 28, 2011)

Extreme Harry Potter nerd. _Extreme._


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 28, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Extreme Harry Potter nerd. _Extreme._



Glee? :huh:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 28, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Glee? :huh:



That too, but it doesn't compare to Harry Potter.
Also, Pokemon.


----------



## penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

I love me some geeks and nerds.


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 29, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Gentlesavage I think I love you. :wubu:





Paquito said:


> BACK OFF TWAT THAT'S MY MAN





Sasquatch! said:


> Dude. We're in an open relationship. There's room for GentleSavage.



My loves, don't fight! I'm a big guy, there's plenty of me to love  And there's more than enough room for a few people.

I've never had people fight over me before! I'm all a flutter 'twixt my nethers :happy:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 29, 2011)

penguin said:


> I love me some geeks and nerds.



Fat guys with glasses -swoon-


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 29, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> My loves, don't fight! I'm a big guy, there's plenty of me to love  And there's more than enough room for a few people.
> 
> I've never had people fight over me before! I'm all a flutter 'twixt my nethers :happy:



Did Paquito tell you we're having a fondue night at the penthouse this tuesday?


----------



## Lamia (Jul 29, 2011)

I think my path to geekdom began with Star Wars. I remember as a kid sitting and trying to write my own Star Wars like story and I decided that....NO ONE could make up this sort of stuff it had to be real....

I was 7 

I used to sneak into my brother's room to read his Thor comics.

I played Barbies until I was 14. By then it was "Haunted Barbie Dream House" and "Ooops Barbie fell through a time hole" sort of activity. 

I play D&D, Larp, play FFx over and over, try to telepathically communicate with my cat etc...you know...normal stuff.


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 29, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Did Paquito tell you we're having a fondue night at the penthouse this tuesday?



OOOOOH. No he didn't. 

I'll bring the dice. We can have sexy DnD adventures.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 29, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> OOOOOH. No he didn't.
> 
> I'll bring the dice. We can have sexy DnD adventures.



As long as I am the Master, sure. :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 29, 2011)

Strip DnD?


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 29, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Strip DnD?



i cast magic missles


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 30, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> As long as I am the Master, sure. :wubu:



Be careful. That might get you into some trouble


----------



## J34 (Jul 30, 2011)

Um....I don't know if I am a geek or nerd as I was never big on the tech stuff. Though I usually spend my time deciphering religious text and reading books on esoteric philosophy and the such. I also like books on WW2 and ancient civilizations.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 30, 2011)

J34 said:


> Um....I don't know if I am a geek or nerd as I was never big on the tech stuff. Though I usually spend my time deciphering religious text and reading books on esoteric philosophy and the such. I also like books on WW2 and ancient civilizations.


you, sir, are most definitely a nerd... or a geek... whichever. anyhow, welcome to the club, wednesday is wet paco night


----------



## J34 (Jul 30, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> you, sir, are most definitely a nerd... or a geek... whichever. anyhow, welcome to the club, wednesday is wet paco night



Alright then I will bring some chips and dip :eat1:


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 30, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Strip DnD?



Whenever someone rolls a critical failure they have to remove a piece of clothing. Whenever someone rolls a natural 20, they get to chose a piece of clothing to remove from someone else.

On critical hits you take a shot. Whenever someone gets knocked unconcious (in game) they have to chug a beer. 

That's all I can come up with right now. Maybe something if they manage to hit or not. Hm....


----------



## Paquito (Jul 30, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> you, sir, are most definitely a nerd... or a geek... whichever. anyhow, welcome to the club, wednesday is wet paco night



Every night is wet Paco night.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 30, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> Whenever someone rolls a critical failure they have to remove a piece of clothing. Whenever someone rolls a natural 20, they get to chose a piece of clothing to remove from someone else.
> 
> On critical hits you take a shot. Whenever someone gets knocked unconcious (in game) they have to chug a beer.
> 
> That's all I can come up with right now. Maybe something if they manage to hit or not. Hm....



Sounds good. Make those shots espresso, the beer cider and we have a deal. :bow:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 30, 2011)

I play all age games, Empire Earth, a civil war computer game, in the 80's I played risk ad nauseum. I love fat geeky girls:wubu:


----------



## Ola (Jul 30, 2011)

I seriously geek out on RPG's... Baldur's Gate, Planescape: Torment, Dragon Age, NWN (I mention it only because it's a Bioware game; I thought it sucked), KotoR, Fallout 1-3 & New Vegas, etc. I am a sucker for the older games, and I'll go on nostalgia trips with the games I played as a 7-year-old even to this day.

Zombies would be the geekiest thing about me though. I obsess over them to the point where it's almost unhealthy, and I used to frequent a forum called the "Zombie Preparedness Initiative". xD

Oh yeah and hockey. I am not a hockey fanatic, I am a hockey NERD! xD I'll follow the development of 16-year-old prospects, I'll know the career stats for most of my favorite players and where they played what year, and I amuse my friends when we watch hockey on TV by having the commentators actually parroting ME - like two or three seconds after I say something, they say the exact same thing in the studio. xD

I got lots of other stuff too... just take your pick. =P I am an anglophile, I love history, and I'm more involved in politics than most people. Ooohhhh and I'm great at making up my own recipes for drinks!


----------



## Archangel_257 (Jul 31, 2011)

Weird Al wrote a song about how nerdy I am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw

Except I am not fluent in klingon and I collect Spiderman, JLA, Action, Avengers, and Captain America comics, not too much into Xmen since House of M.

I once memorized pi to 30 places, for shits and giggles.


----------



## Melian (Jul 31, 2011)

Archangel_257 said:


> Weird Al wrote a song about how nerdy I am
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw
> 
> ...



My last name is *apparently* a curse word in Klingon. PM if you want to know what it is ....LOL....if you manage to message iin the next 30 min...I am so drunk that I'll probably cyber you.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 31, 2011)

Melian said:


> My last name is *apparently* a curse word in Klingon. PM if you want to know what it is ....LOL....if you manage to message iin the next 30 min...I am so drunk that I'll probably cyber you.



Shiiiiii..... Why was I not online?! DAMMIT.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 31, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> Whenever someone rolls a critical failure they have to remove a piece of clothing. Whenever someone rolls a natural 20, they get to chose a piece of clothing to remove from someone else.
> 
> On critical hits you take a shot. Whenever someone gets knocked unconcious (in game) they have to chug a beer.
> 
> That's all I can come up with right now. Maybe something if they manage to hit or not. Hm....



are we talking 3rd or 4th ed? there are serious possibilities for both...


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 31, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> are we talking 3rd or 4th ed? there are serious possibilities for both...



Hmm.... I personally like 3.5 a tad more than 4, so I'll guess we'll go with that.


----------



## Broadside (Jul 31, 2011)

I collect comic books, and comic book art (so much great stuff that's never seen because it's not in oil or watercolor... such a shame). I particularly like The Punisher because I think he's the most realistic of all the super/anti hero's. C'mon? A dude in a batsuit throwing people in an asylum? Kill the criminal, solve the problem. 

I also game and love anything that has to do with the Elder Scrolls, Mass Effect, and the Halo Universe. I used to play city of heroes and champions online, so those still mildly interest me. I'm an old gamer as well, in fact I used to play Duke Nukem when it was on a 9600 baud modem, and the total entertainment network. Older than that? Well, I can probably kick your ass at atari combat games! Tanks? Bi-Planes? Joust? Bring it! 

I love movies and am a huge fan of just about every genre. What to freak the fuck out at a movie from the 30's? Go watch "Freaks". Thank me later after you watch the guy with no legs and arms roll and light a cigarette.

Other than that, I geek out about any kind of gaming technology, and spy/survival gadgets.

I also dig handguns and pistol marksmanship, but that's not very geeky is it?


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 31, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> Hmm.... I personally like 3.5 a tad more than 4, so I'll guess we'll go with that.



Every time you roll a D20 you take a drink. 
if you miss an attack/fail a skill check you remove an article of clothing
if you hit/succeed a skill check you can make someone else drink
if you kill something you can make someone else remove an article of clothing
critical fumble means you lose all clothing
critical hit means you start a waterfall
if you reach -10 you remove all your clothing and have to streak down the road
-if a raise dead or similar spell is used you get to cover your junk with a dice bag

that sounds like a reasonably fun time  obly problem i can see is that the only ladies i've ever gamed with are not ladies i'd really want to see naked sooo...


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm a huge geek for guitars.If I go into Guitar Center,I must go alone as my SO knows I'll be there hours between playing the high end acoustics I'll probably never afford in the acoustic room,and playing multitude of electric guitar and amp combinations in the store itself.

I also geek out over semi obscure songwriters that way more people should know who they are.Guys like Richard Thompson and Townes Van Zandt,Guy Clark,Warren Zevon,and many others of varying amounts of fame,generally in the Alt-Country or folk rock genres.


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 1, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> Every time you roll a D20 you take a drink.
> if you miss an attack/fail a skill check you remove an article of clothing
> if you hit/succeed a skill check you can make someone else drink
> if you kill something you can make someone else remove an article of clothing
> ...



That does sound like a good time. But taking a drink everytime you roll a D20? so like every turn you would at least take one drink? I feel like you'd get drunk real fast.

And I hear that about a lot of DnD gamer chicks. But I don't take issue with the fact it can be a rad sausage fest. We've got Paco and Sassy, what could possibly be wrong with that?


----------



## Twilley (Aug 1, 2011)

Tiny plastic/die cast robots who may or may not be more than meets the eye. Or just cool toys in general. I'm kind of a man-child like that 9_9


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 1, 2011)

Weird. About 80% of the roleplaying women I know are beauties.


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 1, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Weird. About 80% of the roleplaying women I know are beauties.



Then you should invite them over!

I know a lot of super beautiful gamer chicks, but or some reason when it comes to roleplaying, the ones that are actually interested in it just weren't all that attractive. To me at least. And just so I don't sound totally shallow, they were also horrible people and we booted them from the game.


----------



## Bananaspills (Aug 1, 2011)

I love RPGs but not computer game ones, the good old fashioned stay up all night rolling dice and eating pizza kind... *sigh* I miss my university days! I used to play Magic the Gathering too, but not seriously. Still have a box full of cards here though *LOL*
I am also fascinated by all things medical and apparently I'm unable of flirting in real life, only on the internet... hence pretty much ALL of my relationships started online. And I have book bulimia, I go through phases of compulsively reading multiple books at the same time even though... I... know... I... should... pace... myself...

Is that nerdy enough?


----------



## Bananaspills (Aug 1, 2011)

Bananaspills said:


> I love RPGs but not computer game ones, the good old fashioned stay up all night rolling dice and eating pizza kind... *sigh* I miss my university days! I used to play Magic the Gathering too, but not seriously. Still have a box full of cards here though *LOL*
> I am also fascinated by all things medical and apparently I'm unable of flirting in real life, only on the internet... hence pretty much ALL of my relationships started online. And I have book bulimia, I go through phases of compulsively reading multiple books at the same time even though... I... know... I... should... pace... myself...
> 
> Is that nerdy enough?



Oh one exception to that rule... At some point for a couple of months I dated the DM  Like I said... I MISS university!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 1, 2011)

Bananaspills said:


> Is that nerdy enough?



No! Must be nerdier!!! 

I'm going through my notes for a new campaign which I am running tonight. Really nervous.
I haven't DM'd since February, and this time the party is made up of experienced players--the other group has mainly players who have never done RPG before, which means they have less expectations etc. so I'm able to wing a hell of a lot of stuff.
I'm having to actually look at monster stats etc to create balanced encounters (something I didn't do for the last group) which is far more work than it really should be. And I've got character background etc before we've even started the game, rather than seeing them be created organically as we go. 

This campaign has a Norse feel, which should be relatively entertaining. Fun Fun!


----------



## MrBob (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn, not RPG'd in years. Unless, getting a Dos emulator to play Eye of the Beholder counts.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 1, 2011)

I mostly rp on forums and the sorts but .... they kinda die all the time or it's the god-moders and drama-queens that fuck it up for the others


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 1, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> No! Must be nerdier!!!
> 
> I'm going through my notes for a new campaign which I am running tonight. Really nervous.
> I haven't DM'd since February, and this time the party is made up of experienced players--the other group has mainly players who have never done RPG before, which means they have less expectations etc. so I'm able to wing a hell of a lot of stuff.
> ...



prep work sucks. for sure. my old gaming crew we would rotate GM every couple of months just to give whoever was running it a break. then we would usually spend the downtime working on campaigns for the next rotation in, lol. it's kinda funny thinking about how much time we'd put into these games. it got to the point where we just had to invent new everything (settings, classes, races, and monsters) just to keep it exciting and to keep the players on their toes.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 1, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> prep work sucks. for sure. my old gaming crew we would rotate GM every couple of months just to give whoever was running it a break. then we would usually spend the downtime working on campaigns for the next rotation in, lol. it's kinda funny thinking about how much time we'd put into these games. it got to the point where we just had to invent new everything (settings, classes, races, and monsters) just to keep it exciting and to keep the players on their toes.



What annoys me most is people taking the work for granted. You ask me to run a game, I'll do it. Respect the work I put into it, respect my time. Turn up! Or if not, tell me well beforehand.

Anyway.

Tonight went quite well! I was quite nervous during the intro spiel, having typed it up but not actually vocalised it enough. I'd left the "party throw-together" up to my whim on the night, but it seemed to work ok.

The fights lasted longer than in the other campaign, but were far more balanced and exciting (the addition of dungeon tiles made it far easier to be tactical), the players were scared and entertained....they roleplayed as they rollplayed which was great.

We've made a small facebook group to make organising easier...XP and loot are dished out on there, and any secret between-session stuff can be messaged directly to individual players.


----------



## Bananaspills (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok I'm going to come out and say it... Anyone want to organise and run an online RPG? After I left university I used to play on a forum but that died... It's been years now and I don't remember much but I could probably learn again... I'm not that old, I hope!


----------



## Broadside (Aug 2, 2011)

Bananaspills said:


> Ok I'm going to come out and say it... Anyone want to organise and run an online RPG? After I left university I used to play on a forum but that died... It's been years now and I don't remember much but I could probably learn again... I'm not that old, I hope!




Actually I was thinking of posting something like this, but I play more xbox than I do RPG's these days. I was thinking of setting up a regular night for those of us that play shooters and what not.


----------



## samuraiscott (Aug 3, 2011)

Thundercats! The new reboot so far is amazing! So, Yeah I geek out about THUNDER, THUNDER, THUNDERCATS HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 3, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> Thundercats! The new reboot so far is amazing! So, Yeah I geek out about THUNDER, THUNDER, THUNDERCATS HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!



WAIT!!!! There is a new thundercats?!? How did I miss this!

BRB, gotta watch all of the old series to compare to the reboot.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 3, 2011)

Bananaspills said:


> Ok I'm going to come out and say it... Anyone want to organise and run an online RPG? After I left university I used to play on a forum but that died... It's been years now and I don't remember much but I could probably learn again... I'm not that old, I hope!



Constantcon might be something you could get into.

DnD with Porn Stars has info on it.


----------



## starcrossed (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm obsessed with Doctor Who. it's basically my life. 
heart Star Wars a lot, as well as HP, Trek, etc. 
I RP on Harry Potter sites and have for years. 
I love being a nerd:]


----------



## roundrevelry (Aug 9, 2011)

I am just an all around geek. 

I love movies. Horror(hack and slash, zombies, and poor production quality are all hallmarks of movies I enjoy) anything disturbing and the growing genre of quirky indie flicks(I LOVE WES ANDERSON...in a completely hetero sort of way  ). 

Music... well music is what makes me tick. 

Books. I love getting lost in epic fantasy novels. The Wheel of Time and Sword of Truth are my two favorite series. Though I have R.A. Salvatore and Tolkien to thank for my love of sword and sorcery.

And then...

My most nerdly pursuit... 

Gaming. Dungeons & Dragons, Warhammer, Warmachine, and Magic: the Gathering all take my level of dork to where no man has gone before.

It's good to know that I'm not alone here!


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 10, 2011)

Geekiest thing about me is probably my gaming addiction, and yes it's an addiction. I game on PC, console, mobile, and good old fashioned pen and paper.

I've been told I become dead to the world when someone shows me a new pen and paper gaming book, so i guess that's my geeking out part.

Edit: Forgot to mention fantasy metal, I go nuts over it.


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm a professional viking.
I play D&D.
I collect comic books.
I have tattoos of horror movie monsters.
I have an autographed chainsaw by Bruce Campbell saying "May the force be with you"
I got to be an extra on the new Batman movie being filmed.
I play Super Street Fighter 4 competitively.

I'm a pretty high level nerd.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 16, 2011)

Nerd moment: I get goosebumps from the soundtracks to certain movies or games.


Across the Stars makes me feel all romantic



The Elder Scrolls music makes me want to steal a horse, grab my sword and riiiiide.


----------



## 1Agamemnon (Aug 16, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Nerd moment: I get goosebumps from the soundtracks to certain movies or games.
> 
> The Elder Scrolls music makes me want to steal a horse, grab my sword and riiiiide.



Same here 

Also set my instant messenger to use sounds from my favorite games, linux is quite fun, any nerd should try it out, and I have to say i'm quite the Zelda fan.


----------



## djudex (Aug 16, 2011)

On my Blackberry my e-mail notifier is the comm badge noise from Star Trek TNG and my text notifier is the TARDIS engine noise.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 17, 2011)

New thing to geek out to for gamers. 
Gamer Anther: The world is saved.

Not a bad song, pretty silly.


----------



## sera (Aug 17, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> New thing to geek out to for gamers.
> Gamer Anther: The world is saved. Not a bad song, pretty silly.



true song. and another one:

central question:
"Now you're a hero
you managed to beat the whole damn game
we're happy you made it
but how are you gonna spend the rest of this day.."


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 17, 2011)

this is pretty good. 

D&D remix hahahah
http://youtu.be/54VJWHL2K3I


----------



## sera (Aug 17, 2011)

sera said:


> true song. and another one:
> 
> central question:
> "Now you're a hero
> ...



ups forgot the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmuiwOGi5gA


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 17, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> New thing to geek out to for gamers.
> Gamer Anthem: The world is saved.
> 
> Not a bad song, pretty silly.




Edit: Thank you all for letting me come to the realization I spelled it "anther" on my own. I feel sorely stupid. lawl.


----------



## Melian (Aug 18, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> Edit: Thank you all for letting me come to the realization I spelled it "anther" on my own. I feel sorely stupid. lawl.



The grammar Nazis were off throwing some all-caps sentences into an incinerator. They'll get you next time


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 18, 2011)

Melian said:


> The grammar Nazis were off throwing some all-caps sentences into an incinerator. They'll get you next time



Or perhaps I'll bombard them with terrible grammar and spelling until they're overwhelmed, then when they're weak, bring out the tank busting "u mad bro"s.


----------



## Treach (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh geez, a sweet nerd/geek thread? On it!

The nerdiest thing I can think of off the top of my head is the fact that I created/ran a LARP at an anime convention for 7 years. That's a pretty nerdy one-two punch. Also I'm currently pretty fired up about the upcoming Settlers of Catan qualifying season for Catan nationals.

As for what can get me to nerd/geek out (again, top of the head)...probably hearing any of the music from Shadow of the Colossus, or any music from Asian Kung Fu Generation. My ears are the path to much nerdy freaking out, although "freaking out" usually just means getting hell of pumped.


----------



## KotR (Aug 22, 2011)

I suppose my claim to geek fame is in not owning a single music CD (in terms of bands and such), but instead listen to self-made compilations of game an anime when driving in my car.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2011)

KotR said:


> I suppose my claim to geek fame is in not owning a single music CD (in terms of bands and such), but instead listen to self-made compilations of game an anime when driving in my car.



that is intense


----------



## Melian (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't know where to post this pic, but this thread seems the most appropriate. Ok, so I've mentioned ad nauseum that I'm going to be cosplaying as a Fallout 3 raider at a con in the next few days...so here is the first costume-related pic. Hopefully, security won't take it away from me at the door....


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 23, 2011)

That looks pretty bad-ass, are you going to show pics of your cosplay?

As for security and 'weapons', over here they don't give you much trouble about it, it's more when you go back out in public.


----------



## Tad (Aug 23, 2011)

Melian said:


> Hopefully, security won't take it away from me at the door....



Maybe have tape handy, and if they do hassle you, see if wrapping the ends of the spikes will mollify them?


----------



## Melian (Aug 23, 2011)

Pics may be posted, depending on how lame they look (on a scale from "super lame" to "somewhat lame").

I've decided to contact the convention centre to see if the nailboard is admissable, because it falls into a grey area, given their posted costume prop rules. I may end up having to blunt the ends or put plastic caps on them....we'll see.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 23, 2011)

Melian said:


> Pics may be posted, depending on how lame they look (on a scale from "super lame" to "somewhat lame").
> 
> I've decided to contact the convention centre to see if the nailboard is admissable, because it falls into a grey area, given their posted costume prop rules. I may end up having to blunt the ends or put plastic caps on them....we'll see.



Eh, as long as you have fun, amirite?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 23, 2011)

my girlfriend is trying to get me to read Dune and watch Bladerunner . . . I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> my girlfriend is trying to get me to read Dune and watch Bladerunner . . . I'm not sure how I feel about this.



Those are both AWESOME.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 23, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Those are both AWESOME.



that's what i'm worried about. I'm worried I'm on a very steep ledge and I'm going to nose dive into sci-fi. I worked at a bookstore for four years and I got a free book every week. Of all the free books I took home, I read about maybe 4 sci-fi books. That's one a year, not impressive.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Who can direct me to a good webshost? I am creating a website for my 18 yr old nephew designing pins he sells....disco biscuits + dead stuff...but i am gonna design a phish phin so i can sell em myself....hehe

i have looked at weebly, godaddy, bluehost, network solutions
but just googled and found this and wondered if anyone has experience with any of these...it will be ecommerce*

http://www.top10bestwebsitehosting....pos=1t2&a=20&gclid=CLPTx53r56oCFWFx5QodAldDGA


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 24, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Who can direct me to a good webshost? I am creating a website for my 18 yr old nephew designing pins he sells....disco biscuits + dead stuff...but i am gonna design a phish phin so i can sell em myself....hehe
> 
> i have looked at weebly, godaddy, bluehost, network solutions
> but just googled and found this and wondered if anyone has experience with any of these...it will be ecommerce*
> ...



Designing pins? o.o -googles- Ah, you mean buttons.

Well, you could always try etsy.com for starters to build up customers. That would be my personal recommendation.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 24, 2011)

Melian said:


> I didn't know where to post this pic, but this thread seems the most appropriate. Ok, so I've mentioned ad nauseum that I'm going to be cosplaying as a Fallout 3 raider at a con in the next few days...so here is the first costume-related pic. Hopefully, security won't take it away from me at the door....



You are totally getting that taken away from you.

Maybe cork the ends? Or fake barb wire it?


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2011)

Broadside said:


> You are totally getting that taken away from you.
> 
> Maybe cork the ends? Or fake barb wire it?



I've decided to put styrofoam flesh chunks on the ends...that should shut those cocksucker security guards up.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 24, 2011)

Brilliant! Remember to put some super-mutant flesh on there as well.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 24, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Designing pins? o.o -googles- Ah, you mean buttons.
> 
> Well, you could always try etsy.com for starters to build up customers. That would be my personal recommendation.


*
NO...I meant what I said......PINS*

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Spun-Pins/113302402090930?ref=ts#!/pages/Spun-Pins/113302402090930


----------



## Broadside (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't know how many Half-Life fans we have here but just in case you've never seen it before:

Escape From City 17: Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ixFf4ljuCg


Escape From City 17: Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lyUNs7eNhs


I don't know about Part 1, but Part 2 was done a $250 budget. Considering the production value, I'd call that impressive, even if the story is a bit disjointed.


----------



## MissAshley (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess my blogging could be considered nerdy. I feel like such a geek when people in real life ask me about it.


----------



## Goreki (Aug 25, 2011)

Melian said:


> I didn't know where to post this pic, but this thread seems the most appropriate. Ok, so I've mentioned ad nauseum that I'm going to be cosplaying as a Fallout 3 raider at a con in the next few days...so here is the first costume-related pic. Hopefully, security won't take it away from me at the door....


So if you wake up one day and we're married, and I've duct taped you to the wall, this is why. <3


----------



## Melian (Aug 25, 2011)

Goreki said:


> So if you wake up one day and we're married, and I've duct taped you to the wall, this is why. <3



Wait until you see the finished product! It's pretty spiky and may pierce through your duct tape, so make sure to double-wrap 

PS. I will still manage to sexually assault you while taped to a wall.


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 25, 2011)

Melian said:


> Pics may be posted, depending on how lame they look (on a scale from "super lame" to "somewhat lame").
> 
> I've decided to contact the convention centre to see if the nailboard is admissable, because it falls into a grey area, given their posted costume prop rules. I may end up having to blunt the ends or put plastic caps on them....we'll see.



I would suggest, instead of lame plastic caps or whatever... perhaps creating foam/plastic "guts" to cap the ends with, dyed red/white/purple to get the gore feeling. It'll add to the realism and ick factor, while letting you provide their safety limitations.


----------



## Melian (Aug 25, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> I would suggest, instead of lame plastic caps or whatever... perhaps creating foam/plastic "guts" to cap the ends with, dyed red/white/purple to get the gore feeling. It'll add to the realism and ick factor, while letting you provide their safety limitations.



See the next post....that's exactly what I did 

Foam gore bits.


----------



## Melian (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, the pics don't look as good as the costume did in person (I always take fucking horrible pics, even when I look alright)...but still. Here's one from the hallway, and one with a kick ass robot. About 400 people took pics of me, so maybe one of those actually turned out well. If so, I'll post it later.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 26, 2011)

Melian said:


> Ok, the pics don't look as good as the costume did in person (I always take fucking horrible pics, even when I look alright)...but still. Here's one from the hallway, and one with a kick ass robot.



omg i love you :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Aug 26, 2011)

I have never seen a more badass person ever.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 26, 2011)

Melian said:


> Ok, the pics don't look as good as the costume did in person (I always take fucking horrible pics, even when I look alright)...but still. Here's one from the hallway, and one with a kick ass robot. About 400 people took pics of me, so maybe one of those actually turned out well. If so, I'll post it later.



And so the lone wanderer from vault 101 found himself conflicted when encountering the Canadian raider. Would he draw his Gauss rifle, or begin fiddling with his Pip-Boy?


----------



## djudex (Aug 26, 2011)

Melian said:


> Ok, the pics don't look as good as the costume did in person (I always take fucking horrible pics, even when I look alright)...but still. Here's one from the hallway, and one with a kick ass robot. About 400 people took pics of me, so maybe one of those actually turned out well. If so, I'll post it later.



I'd rep you if I could but I'm in a rep deficit.

I shoulda gone as the robot!


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 26, 2011)

Melian said:


> See the next post....that's exactly what I did
> 
> Foam gore bits.



Yeah I just got over-excited about my idea and didn't bother reading beyond your post... LOL I get easily excited!



Melian said:


> Ok, the pics don't look as good as the costume did in person (I always take fucking horrible pics, even when I look alright)...but still. Here's one from the hallway, and one with a kick ass robot. About 400 people took pics of me, so maybe one of those actually turned out well. If so, I'll post it later.



Anddd I'm easily excited again... Sexiest... Wasteland... Raider... ever...


----------



## Treach (Aug 27, 2011)

Melian said:


> Ok, the pics don't look as good as the costume did in person (I always take fucking horrible pics, even when I look alright)...but still. Here's one from the hallway, and one with a kick ass robot. About 400 people took pics of me, so maybe one of those actually turned out well. If so, I'll post it later.



Awesome beyond my ability to express it. God do I love me some Fallout 3.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 27, 2011)

400 people took photos? Bet there was plenty of nerd mind-bukkake going on last night over their photos!


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 27, 2011)

Melian said:


> I didn't know where to post this pic, but this thread seems the most appropriate. Ok, so I've mentioned ad nauseum that I'm going to be cosplaying as a Fallout 3 raider at a con in the next few days...so here is the first costume-related pic. Hopefully, security won't take it away from me at the door....



I love how there's severed hands just chillin' on your floor. You are amazing!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 27, 2011)

Melian said:


> Ok, the pics don't look as good as the costume did in person (I always take fucking horrible pics, even when I look alright)...but still. Here's one from the hallway, and one with a kick ass robot. About 400 people took pics of me, so maybe one of those actually turned out well. If so, I'll post it later.



Fucking. Badass. 

I've seen quite a lot of cosplays over here and they were varying from okay, to terrible, to dreadful to close to awesome or uberawesome

Yours seriously fits into the last. Awesome.


----------



## Melian (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad you all enjoyed it 

The con was fantastic this year, and some of the cosplayers were just INSANE (too much anime for me, though...not enough comics/gaming). I was going to try to meet the guy who played Draco in Harry Potter and tell him, "you were way hotter when you were eight," but didn't feel like paying $25 to do that.


----------



## Tad (Aug 29, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> my girlfriend is trying to get me to read Dune and watch Bladerunner . . . I'm not sure how I feel about this.



Bladerunner is one of the very best movie adaptations of 'real' science fiction, which is to say that aside from the action and cool effects, it is actually looking at an issue that could possibly happen, and more broadly about what it means to be human. Completely different from most of what gets billed as science fiction in movies. 

The good news, in an avoiding a slippery slope sort of way, is that if you like it....you won't find a lot else similar.

As for Dune, well, the guy was a gifted writer, with a view of the world/people, that would make the Tea Party look left wing. Very survival of the fittest. And the one fat guy is of course a corrupt villain. So it is a bit like reading the original James Bond novels, it is a fun adventure if the ethics of it all don't make you queasy. 

Which is also probably pretty good slippery-slope defense. 

In short, I think you are probably pretty safe.....

(and by the way, Zowie--I wish I could rep you for doing this!)


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm a geek and a nerd


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Goreki (Sep 3, 2011)

Melian said:


> Wait until you see the finished product! It's pretty spiky and may pierce through your duct tape, so make sure to double-wrap
> 
> PS. I will still manage to sexually assault you while taped to a wall.


Dude, that was the coolest fucking thing I have ever seen in my whole life.


----------



## imfree (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm from the Middle Tn. and don't speak Vandy basketball, UT football, or even NASCAR. I'm a stranger in a strange land.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 3, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm from the Middle Tn. and don't speak Vandy basketball, UT football, or even NASCAR. I'm a stranger in a strange land.



i feel ya. this whole town revolves around the sabres and the bills and i just couldnt give a damn about either. there are few things in life i find more boring than watching sports


----------



## Specter (Sep 5, 2011)

I collect comicbooks and action figures(they're not toys! They're mint in box! lol)
I collect sneakers
I collect obscure Ralph Lauren Polo clothing in particular their line of Teddy bear shirts, sweaters, hats, etc...
I collect vinyl records
I quote movies
I play video games mostly FPS(First Person Shooters)


----------



## PandaGeek (Sep 10, 2011)

I am an all encompassing geek.

Comic books - mostly Marvel, some DC, a few indie books.
Dresden Files
Firefly
Misfits (AWESOME SHOW)
Doctor Who - "Bow-ties are cool"
Manga - Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail
Online Comics - Questionable Content, menagea3, pvponline
Chess - although its been some time since I've played.
Video Games - Minecraft being my current obsession.
Roleplaying Games - Dungeons&Dragons (3.5 mostly and some 4th ed Dark Sun), Old World of Darkness: Vampire, Werewolf, Changeling, Wraith, Heroes 5th Ed.
Larping - Both hotel larps and boffer larps... preferably with nerf guns.
Boardgames - Dominion rules!

I'm sure I'm missing stuff... but yeah... I'm a huge geek.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 10, 2011)

PandaGeek said:


> I am an all encompassing geek.
> 
> Comic books - mostly Marvel, some DC, a few indie books.
> Dresden Files
> ...



Mage was the best OWoD game! and i always had a soft spot for Hunter. i really enjoyed the whole against overwhelming odds feel


----------



## PandaGeek (Sep 10, 2011)

Mage was fantastic, although I didn't get to play it as much as I would have liked. And I never had the opportunity to play Hunter... although I helped kill a bunch of them in a larp.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 10, 2011)

The Best WoD game? Basic Humans.


----------



## Treach (Sep 12, 2011)

White Wolf is a brand of excellent game worlds and awful mechanics. IMHO Adventure! was the best game they ever published, not close.

Next week I'll be attending Intervention, which is an internet culture/webcomics con my friend started in the DC/MD/VA area. GMing a zombie LARP I designed for them with some of my homies, and also hopefully getting Grand Theft Blotto with some webcomics industry folks. Good times ahoy!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 2, 2011)

DC Universe is now free to play. Fuck Yea!

http://www.dcuniverseonline.com/

downloading now, who's coming with me?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 2, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> DC Universe is now free to play. Fuck Yea!
> 
> http://www.dcuniverseonline.com/
> 
> downloading now, who's coming with me?



I bought the game when it first came out and only played for a month, I think I'll be jumping back on.


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> DC Universe is now free to play. Fuck Yea!
> 
> http://www.dcuniverseonline.com/
> 
> downloading now, who's coming with me?



Downloading.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 2, 2011)

There is a huge bug going on with it right now. I can't even get past the character creation process without it kicking back to the beginning. Maybe it's just me, I dunno.

btw the opening scene was EPIC.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 2, 2011)

Just downloaded it. Might as well give it a shot, since the game's "preview" was so fucking epic.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 2, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Just downloaded it. Might as well give it a shot, since the game's "preview" was so fucking epic.



It was bad ass


Let me know if you're able to create a character.


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 3, 2011)

Im glad I stumbled on this thread lol. Ive always been a "nerd" since I was a kid, particularly i the realm of video games and I do play magic the gathering. My top games would be Zelda Ocarina of Time, A Link to the Past, FF VII and of course I need my super smash bros and marvel vs capcom haha I also nergasm over any awesome tech stuff and anything Zelda related, I <333 All things Zelda Lol 

Also any 80's cartoons, like Thundercats, Transformers, Masters of the Universe and TMNT

And BTW, Marvel > DC


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 5, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> And BTW, Marvel > DC



Vertigo > Everything Else! 

(I realize that Vertigo is owned by DC but it's not the same thing and you know it!)


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> Vertigo > Everything Else!
> 
> (I realize that Vertigo is owned by DC but it's not the same thing and you know it!)



False! It IS the same thing, thats like saying that honda and acura are different car makers when we know damn well that an acura is just honda parts with fancy badging and a higher price tag!

You gotta face the facts, Vertigo = DC < Marvel  Lol


----------



## Deanna (Nov 5, 2011)

I completely geek out to books, NPR, the paranormal, and crossing things off lists. Lists are my weirdest passion.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

Really disappointed with the controls on PC DC Universe.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Really disappointed with the controls on PC DC Universe.



The mouse is such a bitch, and laggy.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 5, 2011)

Paquito said:


> The mouse is such a bitch, and laggy.



That's my main issue, I gave up on it and tried a game called Fallen Earth which was worse.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't even know why I clicked on this thread....nothing here for me LOL


----------



## Goreki (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm holding off on playing so many games until after I move. I can't justify getting hooked playing Vegas again while there's shit to do.
My plan is to buy another terabyte hard drive, transfer all my crap off my c drive and fill my computer up with glorious games!


----------



## biglynch (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg8Bh5iI2WY&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SPB677F19E577B8B63

epic!


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 6, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> That's my main issue, I gave up on it and tried a game called Fallen Earth which was worse.



i played fallen earth when it first came out a couple years ago but i wasnt terribly impressed


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 6, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i played fallen earth when it first came out a couple years ago but i wasnt terribly impressed


People really need to just stop trying to be different then WoW. It's really fucking their game up when they try to make every single thing so much different. WoW's control scheme are fucking great with how they have everything set up.

Look at Rift, They used a lot of shit from WoW and added a bunch of new shit and rift is doing good. Rift pretty much feels like WoW part 2. Which is what I love about the game.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 6, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> False! It IS the same thing, thats like saying that honda and acura are different car makers when we know damn well that an acura is just honda parts with fancy badging and a higher price tag!
> 
> You gotta face the facts, Vertigo = DC < Marvel  Lol



no way! marvel and dc are like a couple of dorky 12 year olds where Vertigo is DC's badass uncle that spent some time in jail and may or my not be banging your mom. 

dc still has way too many holdovers from the good old days of the comic code of decency, same with marvel where vertigo takes the code, fucks it in the ass and then shoots it in the face. For example: Transmetropolitan, Preacher, The Sandman, Fables, etc, etc, etc. each of these are universally considered the absolute best and they are all Vertigo. and any one of them easily trumps the entire marvel catalog. 

to be fair i'm not really a superhero fan so that may have something to do with it but that doesnt change the number of eisner winners that comes out of Vertigo and imho America's Best, Dynamite, and Image all publish better comics than marvel also...


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 6, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> no way! marvel and dc are like a couple of dorky 12 year olds where Vertigo is DC's badass uncle that spent some time in jail and may or my not be banging your mom.



LMFAO Well said sir, well said. 

I mean this kind of stuff really is subjective. I mean there is no real difinitive way of judging whats "better" so it falls down to opinion and personal taste. I guess we'll just have to settle this like gentlemen and agree to disagree


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm still so sad that I havent played LA Noir T.T


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 6, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I'm still so sad that I havent played LA Noir T.T



I couldn't see myself spending $60 for it. I'm gonna wait a while to buy it or trade it with another one of my games.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 7, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I couldn't see myself spending $60 for it. I'm gonna wait a while to buy it or trade it with another one of my games.



Oh, I wouldve bought it if i had the cash. Hurray being a broke college lady XD


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 7, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Oh, I wouldve bought it if i had the cash. Hurray being a broke college lady XD



It's ok but I'd rent it before buying it - even now. It is nice making your partner drive though.


----------



## GentleSavage (Nov 13, 2011)

I might be possibly getting an Xbox for my birthday, and I need some suggestions for what games to get for it.

Fire away please?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 13, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> I might be possibly getting an Xbox for my birthday, and I need some suggestions for what games to get for it.
> 
> Fire away please?



Skyrim! Bring enough snacks along the way though...

It's going to be GOTY, no doubt.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 13, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> LMFAO Well said sir, well said.
> 
> I mean this kind of stuff really is subjective. I mean there is no real difinitive way of judging whats "better" so it falls down to opinion and personal taste. I guess we'll just have to settle this like gentlemen and agree to disagree



False, Vertigo is the master of all. Most of my TPB's are all vertigo. Vertigo is just so . . . badass.

I'd let vertigo do me in the ass and shoot me in the face any day.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 14, 2011)

IDK Hozay....pretty much everything I read on a regular basis now is either IDW, Dark Horse, or Image, and I think Image publishes the most of what I read. <3 them. I would have their babies.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 14, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> I might be possibly getting an Xbox for my birthday, and I need some suggestions for what games to get for it.
> 
> Fire away please?


BAYONETTA!


----------



## khrestel (Nov 14, 2011)

D&D, boardgames, anything Buffy or Angel and well, if it's possible to be a papercrafts geek then I'm one.


----------



## ex1976 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm a geek, I game, RPG, tabletop and PC/Console, but I have not played pen and paper for over 8 years, I would love to get back into it, our group fell apart just after we picked up 3.5. Bioshock has to be one of my all time favorite games. 
I have comics but don't really collect or read anymore, although I need to start the Walking Dead, I love almost all things zombie. 
I build and repair computers, build lasers, love sci-fi and fantasy books and movies. I went to Gencon for the first time this year and it was great, was planning my return trip next year before I even left. 
I used to play Magic, but that was during the 1st to 3rd editions, I haven't played since like 1997, although I still have all my cards. 
I love old school video games, I have a Colecovision with the Atari attachment and a bunch of games, just not enough freaking room to have them all out at once. Someday I will have a room big enough to hold the entertainment center that can house my Coleco, NES, SNES, N64, Wii, and PS3.


----------

